# Microsoft's Creator's Update



## Intervention (Apr 8, 2017)

I installed this "creators update" and now my system processes doubled from around 72 to 117. Not only that, but right after installing it the first time, I restarted my computer and it would not boot.

I did a fresh install of the OS with the new update included from the Microsoft website and I manually searched for updates right after install. I found one which focuses on "quality" and this made my computer more stable, though the processes are still pretty high and I have only a few programs running on startup, like steam.

Switching between tabs while using Edge is a bit sluggish also. Not as snappy as before. I assume Microsoft will release updates to fix these few bugs. Anyone else experiencing issues?


----------



## MrGenius (Apr 8, 2017)

Harry Palms said:


> Anyone else experiencing issues?


Yes. It takes forever to boot now. And everything else seems quite a bit more sluggish too. ReadyBoost is also completely broken. And it doesn't appear to be fixable. I've tried doing what it says to do and I still can't get it to work.






So I open Services as administrator and try to turn on Sysmain, a.k.a. start Superfetch, and it refuses.





The registry says it's already started and set to value 3(enable prefetching of everything). Which it obviously isn't.





I've ran sfc and chkdsk with no success there either. So I'm getting ready to do full-on a repair with an iso. Unless anybody has a better idea. I'd love to hear it if you do.

EDIT: Here's my other post regarding these issues. https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...lable-for-download.232159/page-2#post-3634896


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 8, 2017)

Yeah I installed this creators update last year on my insider pc, it caused me to roll back to win7 for a while cuz i got so aggrivated.

There are _*some*_ recovery options in win10 settings, have u tried rolling back ?,


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 8, 2017)

Windows 10 update.... Once again....


----------



## Derek12 (Apr 8, 2017)

Harry Palms said:


> I installed this "creators update" and now my system processes doubled from around 72 to 117. Not only that, but right after installing it the first time, I restarted my computer and it would not boot.
> 
> I did a fresh install of the OS with the new update included from the Microsoft website and I manually searched for updates right after install. I found one which focuses on "quality" and this made my computer more stable, though the processes are still pretty high and I have only a few programs running on startup, like steam.
> 
> Switching between tabs while using Edge is a bit sluggish also. Not as snappy as before. I assume Microsoft will release updates to fix these few bugs. Anyone else experiencing issues?


Did you wait for the update to "settle down"

I am not having any issues on my desktop and laptop, it's even faster on those computers

Only my netbook has gotten a bit more sluggish with UWP apps.

I don't know if I have more or less processes as I didn't compared them


----------



## Colda99 (Apr 23, 2017)

MrGenius said:


> Yes. It takes forever to boot now. And everything else seems quite a bit more sluggish too. ReadyBoost is also completely broken. And it doesn't appear to be fixable. I've tried doing what it says to do and I still can't get it to work.
> 
> View attachment 86019
> 
> ...



You are not the only one. I updated 5 computers to Windows 10 1703 last week. Before the update Superfetch was running perfectly. After the update I had the exact same issue with Superfetch as you did. I have not found a workaroud for this. Rolling back to 1607 everthing is fine again. Back to 1703 and I am not able to start Superfetch anymore. I always the message "request is not supported" "error 50".

But I found the solution in a spanish Microsoft board https://answers.microsoft.com/es-es...o-inicia/4a8a3731-c1c2-48d7-ab74-e0b2e8c7e52c. It worked for me.

Try to activate your pagefile. After that I was able to start Superfetch again.


----------



## MrGenius (Apr 23, 2017)

Colda99 said:


> But I found the solution in a spanish Microsoft board https://answers.microsoft.com/es-es...o-inicia/4a8a3731-c1c2-48d7-ab74-e0b2e8c7e52c. It worked for me.
> 
> Try to activate your pagefile. After that I was able to start Superfetch again.


That worked for me too. Thanks for the tip!

EDIT: It made a HUGE difference in the overall quickness of my system. MUCH quicker now. All except for boot times. Which are still horrendously slow. Oh well. You can't win 'em all.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Apr 23, 2017)

It seems that the update is not forced upon us. Can I just ignore it for a year?


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 24, 2017)

Crap Daddy said:


> It seems that the update is not forced upon us. Can I just ignore it for a year?



Provided you don't need any future gpu-driver updates (they will be wddm 2.2), yes.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 24, 2017)

R-T-B said:


> Provided you don't need any future gpu-driver updates (they will be wddm 2.2), yes.


Actually 6 and a half months is the maximum I have been able to defer these so-called feature updates. And that's only with the Pro version. Has it changed?


----------



## Divide Overflow (Apr 24, 2017)

I'm still waiting for a patch that identifies my programs correctly instead of trying to call them "aps".


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 24, 2017)

rtwjunkie said:


> Actually 6 and a half months is the maximum I have been able to defer these so-called feature updates. And that's only with the Pro version. Has it changed?



No, but I'm assuming you would have disabled automatic updates in this instance, presumably using a thirdparty update client.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 24, 2017)

R-T-B said:


> No, but I'm assuming you would have disabled automatic updates in this instance, presumably using a thirdparty update client.


True, you got me there...third party FTW!  

Edit:Hmmm, disregard all, since that 6 months was when I determined that Anniversary should have been fixed, and decided to stop deferring. I guess I could have waited longer.


----------



## Frick (Apr 24, 2017)

No problems for me, whatsoever. I did a fresh install two weeks before it hit though.


----------



## qubit (Apr 24, 2017)

I've installed it and hardly noticed the difference. Logon screen looks a bit different (grey) and the snipping tool has been upgraded. I'd have to go specifically looking to see what's changed.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Apr 24, 2017)

Game mode. Split privacy settings. Secuirity center upgrade, game mode, spatial sound, ReFS, cortana perks.


----------



## RejZoR (Apr 24, 2017)

Biggest change is the security center and Windows Defender imo. You get quite some useful system health info in it and Windows Defender got quite a performance boost. It's not a laggy sluggish garbage anymore. It's in fact pretty decent now. Detection got improved a bit recently as well, still not top end, but getting there. I wish their proactive capabilities were more up to date, especially since it's their OS, they can do whatever they want to monitor behavior where 3rd party companies have to rely on API hooks...


----------



## erixx (Apr 24, 2017)

Apart from all the abovementioned, I appreciate that now my HDD's go into sleep more often. Without having set this before or after Creators.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 24, 2017)

erixx said:


> Apart from all the abovementioned, I appreciate that now my HDD's go into sleep more often. Without having set this before or after Creators.



 Yeah they definitely did some  work on the power saving mode. I think it actually asked me "would you like to save more power "or something.  And it's well implemented too, it puts the monitor to sleep and PC to sleep and doesn't wake up on his own like it has for years.to be honest and fair, I would have to say that I'm actually dare I say happy with my operating system right now. 8/10 bananas


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Apr 24, 2017)

Still on Anniversary Update for now. Might move to Creators Update for tweaking & disabling annoying features.


----------



## erixx (Apr 24, 2017)

Ah, and then we have that new option in Advanced Energy Profile settings (my free translation from a non English OS interface  where you can set the *Maximum processor speed in Mhz*. I have mine at 4400 Mhz :-D


----------



## Melvis (Apr 24, 2017)

Welcome to W10, the OS that breaks more then any other MS OS


----------



## Crap Daddy (Apr 24, 2017)

erixx said:


> Ah, and then we have that new option in Advanced Energy Profile settings (my free translation from a non English OS interface  where you can set the *Maximum processor speed in Mhz*. I have mine at 4400 Mhz :-D


Question is, can you set it at 5500?


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 24, 2017)

erixx said:


> Ah, and then we have that new option in Advanced Energy Profile settings (my free translation from a non English OS interface  where you can set the *Maximum processor speed in Mhz*. I have mine at 4400 Mhz :-D




 Really!? I did not know that. I'm going to have to go through and check all the different settings. 

I wonder if under sounds they still spell the word mountain Like this "montain"


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 24, 2017)

Melvis said:


> Welcome to W10, the OS that breaks more then any other MS OS



You must've not read the thread in it's entirety, and just came here to troll.  Be honest.


----------



## erixx (Apr 24, 2017)

Crap Daddy said:


> Question is, can you set it at 5500?



That would be a great selling point for Win10: BUILD IN OVERCLOCKING! (No need for 2nd grade motherboard software!)

Honestly I even do not fully understand how it works. We already had min and max performance options. Maybe this is related to 3rd gen. Intel Turbo Boost Max.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 25, 2017)

R-T-B said:


> You must've not read the thread in it's entirety, and just came here to troll.  Be honest.



Nope not at all, just stating the obvious and the facts, thats been honest.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 25, 2017)

Melvis said:


> Nope not at all, just stating the obvious and the facts, thats been honest.



I have seen many more broken machines with windows 7 than 10. 10 as a whole seems to fix itself rather well. I can tell you the PC repair market is hurting pretty bad because of 10.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 25, 2017)

cdawall said:


> I have seen many more broken machines with windows 7 than 10. 10 as a whole seems to fix itself rather well. I can tell you the PC repair market is hurting pretty bad because of 10.



Thats because there is about 10X more W7 machines then W10. Just not my experience sadly, I get plenty of work from W10 major updates, its great.


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 25, 2017)

Melvis said:


> Nope not at all, just stating the obvious and the facts, thats been honest.



The experience here and with myself does not correspond to your "facts," making them questionable at best.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 25, 2017)

Melvis said:


> Thats because there is about 10X more W7 machines then W10. Just not my experience sadly, I get plenty of work from W10 major updates, its great.



I only do this daily. Windows 7 has way more issues.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 25, 2017)

R-T-B said:


> You must've not read the thread in it's entirety, and just came here to troll.  Be honest.



 I'm guessing you're right since that comment is entirely out of place. Might as well of posted something about popscicles or raccoons with opposable thumb's.


----------



## AsRock (Apr 25, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Windows 10 update.... Once again....




Yeah, it's the MS way HAHA, even on a pre made Dell system it managed to get it wrong.  Does make me wounder how many people end up buying new systems due to MS's  wank updates.

They removed Control Panel from the right click start too, so annoying.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 25, 2017)

R-T-B said:


> The experience here and with myself does not correspond to your "facts," making them questionable at best.



Doesnt have to be on here, if you have a computer and the internet and a browser then thats all you need to have when realising that it is indeed "fact" 



cdawall said:


> I only do this daily. Windows 7 has way more issues.



I also do this daily and Windows 10 has way more issues, always getting people wanting to go back to 7 or even XP lol


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 25, 2017)

> Doesnt have to be on here, if you have a computer and the internet and a browser then thats all you need to have when realising that it is indeed "fact"



The fact that I'm posting here just disproved your second "Factoid."

Windows 10's main issue (other than it's privacy issues, if you'll recall your not exactly arguing with a 10 apologist) is it constantly does core updates which are essentially OS upgrades.  You upgrade an OS 4 times a year, things sometimes get messy.  The OS itself is reasonably solid however.


----------



## MrGenius (Apr 25, 2017)

Well...I managed to fix the other major issue I've been having since this update. That being the super slow boot times. I tried enabling fast boot and MSI fast boot and they actually work now. They never did anything before(so I left them disabled). Now they both speed up my boot times to as fast, or nearly, as they were before. Seemingly at least(though I never timed them before now). And now I can finally see the difference between the 2 fast boot modes too. MSI fast boot is consistently slower than regular fast boot(by ~10 seconds).


----------



## Melvis (Apr 25, 2017)

R-T-B said:


> The fact that I'm posting here just disproved your second "Factoid."
> 
> Windows 10's main issue (other than it's privacy issues, if you'll recall your not exactly arguing with a 10 apologist) is it constantly does core updates which are essentially OS upgrades.  You upgrade an OS 4 times a year, things sometimes get messy.  The OS itself is reasonably solid however.



The fact that I have to post here  to correct you again makes it fact

and you just totally agreed with me with that last statement! 

Honestly W10 ran ok for the most part before the Anniversary update, sorry not update, but reinstall of my OS. Ever since that "update" its been a right pain in the butt for alot of my clients and myself. 

Do it right the first time MS or not at all far as im concerned. If you still cant get it right after what? almost 3 yrs then you need to go back and look at WHY this is and direct your resources to fixing that problem. I got clients PC's running W7 and never had any type of service or clean or anything 6-7yrs down the road, good luck getting even a yr out of W10 before that happens, its silly.

There is a reason why W7 is used almost 5 times more then W10, its not because W7 is good, its because W10 has to many issues/hassels that people do not want to deal with and in which then translates into costing the owner of that computer money to get fixed or repaired and its mostly couse of MS them selves, not the user, they dont have a choice in the matter, it just happens! then flop, the PC wont boot or programs stopped working or whatever the case may be, people DONT want that, they want a simple OS that just fecking works!

Anyway I can go on forever but I wont. Time to build a PC!


----------



## cdawall (Apr 25, 2017)

Windows 7 is used more because Windows 10 still violates hipa and it is expensive to replace shit c2d machines in every retail store on earth. 

I have a room full of techs rolling their eyes and laughing that people really think users get more longevity out of 7. Hell half the users I see can't even get the updates to work with 7. We have an entire how to thread for unfucking that situation. There is a solid reason why people stick with 7, just like they stuck with xp. However life moves on and 10 works absolutely perfect for more people than it doesn't. 

Also remember if your argument is 7 is more popular, you are wrong. More people use Android or ios than anything else on earth. Android phones don't even live for a year for many many people. So if stability is ever your argument... Well, people don't care.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 25, 2017)

cdawall said:


> Windows 7 is used more because Windows 10 still violates hipa and it is expensive to replace shit c2d machines in every retail store on earth.
> 
> I have a room full of techs rolling their eyes and laughing that people really think users get more longevity out of 7. Hell half the users I see can't even get the updates to work with 7. We have an entire how to thread for unfucking that situation. There is a solid reason why people stick with 7, just like they stuck with xp. However life moves on and 10 works absolutely perfect for more people than it doesn't.
> 
> Also remember if your argument is 7 is more popular, you are wrong. More people use Android or ios than anything else on earth. Android phones don't even live for a year for many many people. So if stability is ever your argument... Well, people don't care.



See solaris17 to fix your W7 update problem, been sorted ages ago, so its no issue anymore.

And no im not wrong, We are talking about Windows, not Andriod or iOS, there phone/tablet OS's not desktop, keep on track


----------



## cdawall (Apr 25, 2017)

Melvis said:


> See solaris17 to fix your W7 update problem, been sorted ages ago, so its no issue anymore.
> 
> And no im not wrong, We are talking about Windows, not Andriod or iOS, there phone/tablet OS's not desktop, keep on track



Right so go see a guy on a forum to fix updates on Windows, because grandma the end user is going to do that.

As for current stats 40% of all pc users are Windows 7 27.7% Windows 10. For an OS released less than 3 years ago we are saying a much faster adoption rate than 8, 8.1, Vista and 7 for that matter.

Fact of the matter is 7 has already lost huge amounts of support from m$, this will only continue. That os will be edged out as m$ blocks all new cpus from usage and dx12 spreads. This has happened before and the same people who argued their love for xp moved on. Guess what xp sucked, 7 sucked and 10 sucks. As it stands statistically we have seen a sharp drop off in traffic in shops across the US to the tune of 20-30% year of year. That is no mistake for the vast majority of users 10 is absolutely great.


----------



## Frick (Apr 25, 2017)

Melvis said:


> The fact that I have to post here  to correct you again makes it fact
> 
> and you just totally agreed with me with that last statement!
> 
> ...



The anniversary update was kinda crappy and there has been some duds before and after that (like the GPU updated that effectively made an AMD APU laptop unusable and the audio thing), but the _Creators_ update seems stable.

I mean I agree with the notion that MS replaced QA with consumers, but again ... So far this update's been good. Windows 10 on the whole has very few hassles and is in many ways much better than 7, it's just that people don't read popups so they don't understand what is happening. "Whaaaaaattttt OMFG what is this?" Did you get a messege? "I dunno." But there was a popup right? "Yeah but I just clicked it." What did you click? "I dunno, something. A button." Sigh. Or they yell out "What in the hells?" and ask what is happening while there is a messege on screen explaining what is happening. /rant

Yes, Win10 has issues but on the whole it is very stable. I mean you still have to treat it as an OS.


Using the term M$ should result in an instaban btw (@cdawall) . This isn't the 90's ffs.


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 25, 2017)

Melvis said:


> The fact that I have to post here  to correct you again makes it fact
> 
> and you just totally agreed with me with that last statement!



Neither of these statements are true (I'm unsure why you think your word is automatically fact).

I clean install every update and find it quite stable in that situation.  No, this is not a usual use case, and yes I may even agree with you that it "breaks more" than many OS's in standard usage (which is upgrade repeatedly as designed).  I still call 'em like I see 'em, and you were trolling it up pretty bad there as you didn't read the thread that was mostly praise before the random "breaks everything" comment.


----------



## erixx (Apr 25, 2017)

hey, this thread is getting boring for us bysiders... or just funny for the laughs watching your mud-fest


----------



## Easo (Apr 25, 2017)

Just FYI, system processes doubling does not mean they actually did that. 
With 1703, if you have more than 8GB of RAM everything is not stuffed under svchost as before.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 25, 2017)

I got creators running on all my rigs without a single issue. I also now have faster boots and better FPS in most my games. I couldn't be happier. I think most of you guys "fixed" a lot of things that were not broken in your last OS and are now having issues from this update that assumes a normal running system.

Best thing you can do is install an OS and leave it the F@#K alone. Don't start dicking with deep settings like the page file because I got news for ya. MS knows their software better than you do.


----------



## animal007uk (Apr 25, 2017)

Windows 10 has worked fine on my pc since day one and even with all these new updates it still works fine.

If so many ppl have so many issues with win 10 then buy a decent pc or learn how to use your pc!


----------



## Halo3Addict (Apr 25, 2017)

Is there any way to get Windows to stop asking me to upgrade? I can't really tell if my third party program is working since Windows keeps asking me to update every few days. I can 'ignore' it but I'm afraid it's going to automatically update overnight.


----------



## erixx (Apr 25, 2017)

upgrade from what, where? Win95? Use upgrade compatibility checker anyways.


----------



## DRDNA (Apr 25, 2017)

erixx said:


> upgrade from what, where? Win95?


according to his sig from Windows 10, my guess from Anniversary.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 25, 2017)

Halo3Addict said:


> Is there any way to get Windows to stop asking me to upgrade? I can't really tell if my third party program is working since Windows keeps asking me to update every few days. I can 'ignore' it but I'm afraid it's going to automatically update overnight.



 If you're speaking of windows seven remove the GWX.exe iirc,  there's also a couple KB updates you can remove(kb3035583) which will halt the incessant nagging , again iirc.

  Honestly if you're running windows seven ( which I do on 2/4 of my pc's),   I found it easier to just disable Windows update.  Problem solved


----------



## cdawall (Apr 25, 2017)

Frick said:


> Using the term M$ should result in an instaban btw (@cdawall) . This isn't the 90's ffs



I don't think Linux has expanded any in the desktop market and Apple has lost market share. That still leaves monopolysoft in the same position of old. They will always be the great M$ for me.

I am still trying to figure out how Melvis got 5x more users on Windows 7 than 10. I don't think 27.7%*5 is 40, but I could be wrong.


----------



## erixx (Apr 25, 2017)

if he is on 10 (i don't see sigs for Halo3fan or anyone) then why worry at all?????????????? It's a tweak update for Ford's sake!


----------



## Halo3Addict (Apr 25, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> If you're speaking of windows seven remove the GWX.exe iirc,  there's also a couple KB updates you can remove(kb3035583) which will halt the incessant nagging , again iirc.
> 
> Honestly if you're running windows seven ( which I do on 2/4 of my pc's),   I found it easier to just disable Windows update.  Problem solved



Sorry, I should have been more clear. My issue is with W10 nagging me to upgrade to the Creator's Update.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 25, 2017)

Update. Problem solved.


----------



## DRDNA (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm not sure you can block it forever, with out also blocking all other updates...maybe we can help with the issue that is keeping you from wanting that update?


----------



## Halo3Addict (Apr 25, 2017)

DRDNA said:


> I'm not sure you can block it forever, with out also blocking all other updates...maybe we can help with the issue that is keeping you from wanting that update?



Well, at least you're willing to have a discussion.

It seems these 'updates' are more relate-able to service packs. I would just rather do a complete reinstall of the OS instead of updating. But, it's not something I want to do in the near future, maybe towards the end of summer. Having to delay the update every few days has already become an annoyance. Perhaps I will just have to deal with it.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 25, 2017)

Halo3Addict said:


> Sorry, I should have been more clear. My issue is with W10 nagging me to upgrade to the Creator's Update.



 I've been  running windows 10 since about a year or two before it was released officially, and in my experience without a doubt the creators update has evened out and resolved so many issues with the OS as a whole.  I don't know if theres something in particular about it that you don't like but if you haven't tried it give it a shot .


----------



## alucasa (Apr 25, 2017)

Don't know. I have had the update for a while and haven't noticed anything different....

Me not gaming may have something to do with it.


----------



## erixx (Apr 25, 2017)

^^ With those 2 lovely legs of yours and you do not game?


----------



## Frick (Apr 27, 2017)

Halo3Addict said:


> Well, at least you're willing to have a discussion.
> 
> It seems these 'updates' are more relate-able to service packs. I would just rather do a complete reinstall of the OS instead of updating. But, it's not something I want to do in the near future, maybe towards the end of summer. Having to delay the update every few days has already become an annoyance. Perhaps I will just have to deal with it.



Aeyup, these updates are sorta like service packs. And I understand your sentiment, but "Deal with it", is essentially the way to go unless you get programs to get around it. It is ... definitely not optimal but OTOH people would not install updates unless forced to.

The good thing is that reinstalling is faster and easier now than in before. I would love a built in tool to make custom iso's.


----------



## Totally (Apr 27, 2017)

I was in the midst of a wtf moment due to asus's craptastic ai suite 3 + bios version 1002 when it hit, didn't realize it until a fresh reinstall and flash back to ver 0083 after all hell broke loose. I'm none the wiser of anything that's _off, _a lot of things work that didn't before but I'm attributing that to a fresh reinstall, and update to software other than OS that I didn't have before.


----------



## Melvis (May 2, 2017)

cdawall said:


> Right so go see a guy on a forum to fix updates on Windows, because grandma the end user is going to do that.
> 
> As for current stats 40% of all pc users are Windows 7 27.7% Windows 10. For an OS released less than 3 years ago we are saying a much faster adoption rate than 8, 8.1, Vista and 7 for that matter.
> 
> Fact of the matter is 7 has already lost huge amounts of support from m$, this will only continue. That os will be edged out as m$ blocks all new cpus from usage and dx12 spreads. This has happened before and the same people who argued their love for xp moved on. Guess what xp sucked, 7 sucked and 10 sucks. As it stands statistically we have seen a sharp drop off in traffic in shops across the US to the tune of 20-30% year of year. That is no mistake for the vast majority of users 10 is absolutely great.



Good luck getting any grandma's to know how to even turn on a computer let alone formatting it lol Those jobs are sent to people like US to fix and there for "should" know how to fix them. 

You can pull lots of different % of the internet, can range from 22/33/40/48% depending on where you look and no its not faster adopted then Windows 7 (yes for the others couse they sucked!) as Windows 7 only took 2 yrs to be on top, W10 is still behind after 3yrs and ONLY going up because we are getting it forced down our throats. 

Fact of the matter is Windows 7 has only lost a huge (well not really) support from MS is because there trying as hard as they can to move as ALL to W10. The fact they stop updates from working on not just 7 but 8.1 is pure BS and they should be taken to court over, 8.1 still has FULL support but MS says to you and everyone else FU!. DX12? meh who gives a fark, small amount of games that even use it, and Vulcan kicks its ass anyway. Wait what? you think XP/7/10 sucks? wtf? are you high? there like the best OS's that MS has even come up with (W10 still needs work), there not used the most out of all OS's just for the hell of it lol. You think Vista, 8/8.1 and ME was a better OS? dear god you really need to get out more and look at the rest of the world if you think that lol. 
The only reason you have seen a sharp drop off across shops of 7 is because MS pulled all the 7 OS's off the shelf! Sent back to MS and destroyed, and thats directly from Harvey Norman them selves. Is it because everyone likes and wants 10? fark no! its because MS has made it near impossible to get an older OS now. If you could still walk into a electronics shop here and buy ether 7/8.1 or 10, 7 would outsell the rest by far.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 2, 2017)

Frick said:


> No problems for me, whatsoever. I did a fresh install two weeks before it hit though.


I did a fresh install of the creators updating using MS tools for creating the creators update on a USB stick. My desktop is doing fine. Reason being is I bought a Samsung 960 EVO m.2 SSD 256GB. I put it on my mom's laptop from the Vista era, it's constantly locking up Windows Explorer. My dad's machine is doing the same thing with the anniversary update. I put my father back on Windows 7 and everything appears to be fine. Just got to put 7 back on the laptop now. 

(my dad's machine is a core i5 SB)


----------



## Tallencor (May 2, 2017)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> I did a fresh install of the creators updating using MS tools for creating the creators update on a USB stick. My desktop is doing fine. Reason being is I bought a Samsung 960 EVO m.2 SSD 256GB. I put it on my mom's laptop from the Vista era, it's constantly locking up Windows Explorer. My dad's machine is doing the same thing with the anniversary update. I put my father back on Windows 7 and everything appears to be fine. Just got to put 7 back on the laptop now.
> 
> (my dad's machine is a core i5 SB)


What? Can you explain how u did this and were able to get the 960 to run at m.2 nvme speeds. Or did it not work due to compatibility of the hardware.
Thanks.


----------



## cdawall (May 2, 2017)

Melvis said:


> Good luck getting any grandma's to know how to even turn on a computer let alone formatting it lol Those jobs are sent to people like US to fix and there for "should" know how to fix them.
> 
> You can pull lots of different % of the internet, can range from 22/33/40/48% depending on where you look and no its not faster adopted then Windows 7 (yes for the others couse they sucked!) as Windows 7 only took 2 yrs to be on top, W10 is still behind after 3yrs and ONLY going up because we are getting it forced down our throats.
> 
> ...



Couple of things, every single thing m$ sells sucks. 

No shit m$ is trying to move everyone to a single OS. Minimizing update servers saves them money. Putting everyone on Windows 10 would make life simpler for them. They haven't been this big for this long making poor business decisions. 

I would like to see any real numbers showing it took two years for 7 to out class xp, considering there are multiple countries that xp is still listed as their main OS in 2017.

Windows 7 is still sold in retail stores. Might want to fact check that one. 

http://www.microcenter.com/product/431191/Windows_7_Professional_SP1_64-bit_English_-_OEM


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 2, 2017)

Tallencor said:


> What? Can you explain how u did this and were able to get the 960 to run at m.2 nvme speeds. Or did it not work due to compatibility of the hardware.
> Thanks.


Explain what? How The 960 runs at m.2 nvme speeds? Or get Windows 10 to cooperate with it? Slightly confused. Or maybe your confused and thought my machine was the one having issues with Windows 10 Creators update? My machine works fine with it. It was my dad's computer with a P67 motherboard and an i5 2300 i think it is and my moms Vista era laptop that was having the Win10 issues.

If you truly meant my computer in my sig; I just installed the m.2 drive in it's slot on my Z170 motherboard, installed Windows w/Creators update, installed the Samsung Magician software and the NVMe driver from Samsungs website.


----------



## Tallencor (May 2, 2017)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Explain what? How The 960 runs at m.2 nvme speeds? Or get Windows 10 to cooperate with it? Slightly confused. Or maybe your confused and thought my machine was the one having issues with Windows 10 Creators update? My machine works fine with it. It was my dad's computer with a P67 motherboard and an i5 2300 i think it is and my moms Vista era laptop that was having the Win10 issues.
> 
> If you truly meant my computer in my sig; I just installed the m.2 drive in it's slot on my Z170 motherboard, installed Windows w/Creators update, installed the Samsung Magician software and the NVMe driver from Samsungs website.


Sorry should have been more clear. You said your mom's lap top was what u tried it in first. Just wondering how u did the hardware install. An adapter pcie or something of the sort. That's an nvme and ahci ssd. But would that laptop have an m.2 slot? Just curious how it was done and if the speed of that drive can be maximized on an old laptop.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 2, 2017)

Tallencor said:


> Sorry should have been more clear. You said your mom's lap top was what u tried it in first. Just wondering how u did the hardware install. An adapter pcie or something of the sort. That's an nvme and ahci ssd. But would that laptop have an m.2 slot? Just curious how it was done and if the speed of that drive can be maximized on an old laptop.


Sorry, maybe I should have been more clear.  The m.2 drive is in my personal desktop. I didnt put it in my mothers laptop. 

I reinstalled Windows 10 on my personal machine for 2 reasons. 1) I got the m.2 SSD and 2) The Creators update was released so I figured might as well upgrade to that since im going to do a fresh install anyway. I used the same stick on my personal desktop that I did on both my mom's laptop and my fathers desktop and both my mom's laptop and my fathers desktop both experienced the same issues while my PC did not. It's very odd.


----------



## Tallencor (May 2, 2017)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Sorry, maybe I should have been more clear.  The m.2 drive is in my personal desktop. I didnt put it in my mothers laptop.
> 
> I reinstalled Windows 10 on my personal machine for 2 reasons. 1) I got the m.2 SSD and 2) The Creators update was released so I figured might as well upgrade to that since im going to do a fresh install anyway. I used the same stick on my personal desktop that I did on both my mom's laptop and my fathers desktop and both my mom's laptop and my fathers desktop both experienced the same issues while my PC did not. It's very odd.


Lol thanks. Sorry now that I've re read I see u meant win 10 not the ssd. I thought I was about to be stunned.


----------



## Melvis (May 3, 2017)

cdawall said:


> Couple of things, every single thing m$ sells sucks.
> 
> No shit m$ is trying to move everyone to a single OS. Minimizing update servers saves them money. Putting everyone on Windows 10 would make life simpler for them. They haven't been this big for this long making poor business decisions.
> 
> ...



lol I would have to agree with you there.

I get what your saying and from a business sense it makes sense but people have proven that we dont want a controlled environment, we wont our freedom and choice, this is why android is now leading the way over iOS and why 7 is still massive. 

Im pretty ssure it wouldnt take me long to find something to show how fast W7 over took every other OS in such a short period of time. and yes XP still stood strong as well its XP and 7 as many would say was just the new XP so go figure.

Im talking about big none (but have now) online stores, like Harvey Norman, Leading edge, Office Works, etc you can not find W7 on there shelves at all! and even if you asked some will say sorry, doesnt exist anymore. I can easy link heaps of online stores that still sell W7 like PCCG, MSY, etc, but for those people that dont use online stores and go to regular retail stores, nope, its gone. USA might be different in that area though.

http://www.harveynorman.com.au/catalogsearch/result/?q=windows+7

https://www.pccasegear.com/products/26791/microsoft-windows-7-professional-64bit-with-sp1-oem


----------



## cdawall (May 3, 2017)

Melvis said:


> lol I would have to agree with you there.
> 
> I get what your saying and from a business sense it makes sense but people have proven that we dont want a controlled environment, we wont our freedom and choice, this is why android is now leading the way over iOS and why 7 is still massive.
> 
> ...



So I actually did some research and quite a few tag windows 10 as the fastest OS to date. 

Also remember when comparing Android to Apple that one of the two companies has crappy $5 knock off phones being sold. 

You will also find the average user in today's age prefers something that just works. Windows 10 provides a retard proof experience. Don't want to buy Antivirus? Cool the built in one is excellent. Can't figure out how to do updates? Cool we will just push them out. Etc.


----------



## Frick (May 3, 2017)

cdawall said:


> So I actually did some research and quite a few tag windows 10 as the fastest OS to date.
> 
> Also remember when comparing Android to Apple that one of the two companies has crappy $5 knock off phones being sold.
> 
> You will also find the average user in today's age prefers something that just works. Windows 10 provides a retard proof experience. Don't want to buy Antivirus? Cool the built in one is excellent. Can't figure out how to do updates? Cool we will just push them out. Etc.



Having functional things is a sign of weekness; on this we agree.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (May 3, 2017)

Everything seems good for me on the creators update...
I have to admit that Windows 10 took me to the edge of walking the fuck away from PC's for good...

I thought the retard proof comment was funny because that is exactly why I basically walked away....
When I wanna do something I don't want to be annoyed with popups or having it just do whatever when it feels like it...
I have not had that issue as of yet under the creators update but admittedly I don't task my PC with nearly as much stuff nowadays because I just want shit to work when I want to use it and these days that's not happening on PC.


----------



## Melvis (May 3, 2017)

cdawall said:


> So I actually did some research and quite a few tag windows 10 as the fastest OS to date.
> 
> Also remember when comparing Android to Apple that one of the two companies has crappy $5 knock off phones being sold.
> 
> You will also find the average user in today's age prefers something that just works. Windows 10 provides a retard proof experience. Don't want to buy Antivirus? Cool the built in one is excellent. Can't figure out how to do updates? Cool we will just push them out. Etc.




Depends on the hardware, if there only testing on something that is less then 2yrs old and running on a SSD the W10 is a very quick OS indeed (I built a i7 6700 with a Samsung SSD) but as soon as you go ether low end hardware on a mechanical drive or older hardware it becomes one very slow OS. I have dual boot on my i7 rig (W10/7) and the deference is night and day. So much so Im replacing the HDD with a second hand SSD for W10 so it will speed up the system.

Hey if they can sell cheap phones then good for them, = more sales, Apple can do the same if they want to (not that they will) Not everyone can afford a $800 Apple iPhone every yr.

Well thats the thing, it doesnt "just work" many of my clients say the opposite, they want to go back to 7 as it does just that "it works". At the moment 10 still needs work in my eyes to be on par with 7 and I hope one day it will. Also any tech guy would be totally stupid to even suggest that the inbuilt AV in W10 is any good, its a POS, period! and the whole cant do updates thing well at least we can choose what to update not like W10 just forces no questions asked, dont like this update? stiff shit mate here it comes anyway, if it breaks your system and you loose your files, do we care? fark no, enjoy! Not that 7 was any different till now but least 7 never got complete system updates that reset all your settings.....I actually really like how you get updates now on 7, its damn awesome, should have always been like that TBH.


----------



## Caring1 (May 3, 2017)

cdawall said:


> ..... remember when comparing Android to Apple that one of the two companies has crappy $5 knock off phones being sold


Everyone knows crappy Apple knockoffs cost a lot more


----------



## cdawall (May 3, 2017)

Melvis said:


> Depends on the hardware, if there only testing on something that is less then 2yrs old and running on a SSD the W10 is a very quick OS indeed (I built a i7 6700 with a Samsung SSD) but as soon as you go ether low end hardware on a mechanical drive or older hardware it becomes one very slow OS. I have dual boot on my i7 rig (W10/7) and the deference is night and day. So much so Im replacing the HDD with a second hand SSD for W10 so it will speed up the system.
> 
> Hey if they can sell cheap phones then good for them, = more sales, Apple can do the same if they want to (not that they will) Not everyone can afford a $800 Apple iPhone every yr.
> 
> Well thats the thing, it doesnt "just work" many of my clients say the opposite, they want to go back to 7 as it does just that "it works". At the moment 10 still needs work in my eyes to be on par with 7 and I hope one day it will. Also any tech guy would be totally stupid to even suggest that the inbuilt AV in W10 is any good, its a POS, period! and the whole cant do updates thing well at least we can choose what to update not like W10 just forces no questions asked, dont like this update? stiff shit mate here it comes anyway, if it breaks your system and you loose your files, do we care? fark no, enjoy! Not that 7 was any different till now but least 7 never got complete system updates that reset all your settings.....I actually really like how you get updates now on 7, its damn awesome, should have always been like that TBH.



If your hard drive is slow in 10 it has started to fail. I have yet to see this proven wrong outside of a terrible 5400rpm 8mb cache laptop drive or two.

The point was apples marketshare decline in the phone market has nothing to do with the closed os. It is purely the lack of cheap crap for the poorest of poor to buy.

This part is funny to me. Quite a few large corporations have actually started the migration to 10. The OS on its own works quite well. Better than 7 did prior to sp1. The number of systems broken by an update isn't as high as people like to make it seem and it seems to fall around one junk piece of hardware. Like right now if you have a junk Broadcom wifi/Bluetooth the creators update has issues. Should have purchased something with an Intel card.

Other thing... Most corporate environments I have been in don't run anything Antivirus wise on client machines. The servers yes, but client machines the built in works well enough and if an individual has an issue guess who goes on a restricted web list.



Frick said:


> Having functional things is a sign of weekness; on this we agree.



There are definitely aspects of 7 I miss, but overall the swap to 10 even on my work machine was painless. The only thing that really gets my blood boiling is out corporate database program has to be run in IE with quite a few safety features disabled. In 7 I could shut all the pop-ups about it off. 10 reminds me every browser launch and likes to reset them after an update.

That alone made me almost dump 7 back on it.


----------



## EntropyZ (May 4, 2017)

*tinfoil hat on* Maybe they handicapped the OS on purpose to help Intel sell more Optane cache. Coincidence? I think not!


----------



## Steevo (May 4, 2017)

We are on Windows 10 at work and other than the annoying remnants of 8, it works good except the fact it tries to update drivers that break my work tools. Or uninstall Windows media center or core components of TV tuners.

In short, Windows 10, meh.


----------



## Melvis (May 4, 2017)

cdawall said:


> If your hard drive is slow in 10 it has started to fail. I have yet to see this proven wrong outside of a terrible 5400rpm 8mb cache laptop drive or two.
> 
> The point was apples marketshare decline in the phone market has nothing to do with the closed os. It is purely the lack of cheap crap for the poorest of poor to buy.
> 
> ...



Naaa its in perfect working condition and come to think of it my newest drive I have and Windows 10 has been on there since it first came out so if its a dieing drive then its taking its sweet time lol. All of the computers I have worked on that are running a standard drive with W10 have been slow, not in just boot times but opening up programs as well. 

There are more poor people then there are rich people in the world.

Yeah....naaaa not the case at all. this link will surprise you I think, some food for thought. https://news.vice.com/article/windows-31-is-still-alive-and-it-just-killed-a-french-airport

Well hate to tell ya but most prebuilt computers run junk hardware so....if that is the case then that alone explains the amount of issues we have with W10. Athros is better then both. 

Thats because there in a Intranet and in a closed environment, and are restricted to only software and pages set by the Admin, so thats a no brainer really but everyone else that isnt in such a closed off environment should always use a AV and not rely on the inbuilt AV by MS, its been proven time and time again yr after yr how poor it is.


----------



## cdawall (May 4, 2017)

Melvis said:


> Naaa its in perfect working condition and come to think of it my newest drive I have and Windows 10 has been on there since it first came out so if its a dieing drive then its taking its sweet time lol. All of the computers I have worked on that are running a standard drive with W10 have been slow, not in just boot times but opening up programs as well.
> 
> There are more poor people then there are rich people in the world.
> 
> ...



I don't know if you know this but mechanical drives are slow. Maybe this is a comparison thing for you? They are slow in 7 and 10, slower than an ssd in fact. If you are saying on a mechanical drive things appear to operate as a whole slower on 10 vs 7 that is not something I have ever seen without something being broken let it be software, hardware or someone's crap Antivirus that you seem to think everyone needs. 

They are plenty of people on earth that doesn't change that your original argument of android surpassing iOS is based on OS design and not there being more poor than rich. 

Most pre-built use modern drives meaning 7200rpm 64mb cache. Those work fine. Like literally zero issues with speed on 10. The laptops use either the always failing single platter 500gb 5400rpm junk drives that I just replace on sight or the better 1tb units that don't have issues. 

We will have to agree to disagree on Antivirus. I personally see just as many people with infected machines regardless of av choice. Almost as if it has more to do with the user rather than av option. I personally have none and have had no viruses in years. Wonder if the person behind the keyboard is the best Antivirus option there is...


----------



## Melvis (May 6, 2017)

cdawall said:


> I don't know if you know this but mechanical drives are slow. Maybe this is a comparison thing for you? They are slow in 7 and 10, slower than an ssd in fact. If you are saying on a mechanical drive things appear to operate as a whole slower on 10 vs 7 that is not something I have ever seen without something being broken let it be software, hardware or someone's crap Antivirus that you seem to think everyone needs.
> 
> They are plenty of people on earth that doesn't change that your original argument of android surpassing iOS is based on OS design and not there being more poor than rich.
> 
> ...



*Claps slowly* If you havent seen the difference from 7 to 10 on a mechanical drive you just havent used enough computers yet. W8/8.1/10 have all given the illusion that they boot quick, this isnt true, yes they seem to boot into the OS quickly but in the back ground there still loading crap that can go on for a good few minutes. Hell Id even be happy to give you a comparison between 2-3 machines I got here just to prove my point AND  on top of that ill even give the advantage to the W10 machines. Also 90%+ of PC's sold today still use a mechanical drive as there primary drive, you should of seen the difference by now if you work on PC's?

No not really, I still think that iOS is a more polished OS overall and works better on the hardware it is on, but good luck finding a cheap iPhone and Android can provide this, the fact is there are ALOT more poorer people on this earth and Android provides its OS to cheap phones, its just simple logic. 

No im sorry I will never agree with that about using an AV and not having one and just relying on the inbuilt one from MS. It proves to me that you just simply dont work on enough computers to know this. I had to clean up the entire town where I live because of this exact issue. The old IT guy here installed MSE (basically what W8.1/10 use as there inbuilt AV) on everyones PC, after he left and I started up all I had was PC after PC after PC that was full of viruses because they used that POS of a "AV" Ever since I cleaned up all those PC's and put a REAL AV on the amount that have come back with any viruses problems dropped by 90%. Your only comparing your own PC use and not 1000s of others, this is just giving false information, get out and actually work on 1000s of different peoples PC's, go to there place and sit down and actually work on them, you will start to realise that your personal experience at home is ALOT different to everyone elses that just "use" a PC.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (May 6, 2017)

Sigh... Have uninstall and reinstall Sonic all-star racing...
It's not working right after the update...


----------



## AsRock (May 6, 2017)

Halo3Addict said:


> Sorry, I should have been more clear. My issue is with W10 nagging me to upgrade to the Creator's Update.



What i am finding annoying is that it will\can wake the system from sleep to do updates.


----------



## DRDNA (May 6, 2017)

Melvis said:


> *Claps slowly* If you havent seen the difference from 7 to 10 on a mechanical drive you just havent used enough computers yet.



Well I remember when Windows 7 came out it had a WELL KNOWN issue with Data transfer rates. It was so bad that I refused to run any of my Benching rigs with anything other than Raid 0 with 4 drives...... Now I know they have figured out that issue and was able through updates to patch it and regain that lost bandwidth....
           I think Windows 10 is more polished out the gate, well at least since Anniversary..and will out perform Windows 7 in the long run if not already.




cdawall said:


> We will have to agree to disagree on Antivirus. I personally see just as many people with infected machines regardless of av choice. Almost as if it has more to do with the user rather than av option. I personally have none and have had no viruses in years. *Wonder if the person behind the keyboard is the best Antivirus option there is*...



cd this is the big truth!


----------



## Melvis (May 6, 2017)

DRDNA said:


> Well I remember when Windows 7 came out it had a WELL KNOWN issue with Data transfer rates. It was so bad that I refused to run any of my Benching rigs with anything other than Raid 0 with 4 drives...... Now I know they have figured out that issue and was able through updates to patch it and regain that lost bandwidth....
> I think Windows 10 is more polished out the gate, well at least since Anniversary..and will out perform Windows 7 in the long run if not already.



I honestly dont ever remembering that issue in Windows 7 tbh but when it comes to W10 and transfer rates between network drives or external USB Drives its horrendous! (Mainly the USB Drives) 

Well W10 "should" be more polished out of the gate, but its not really proving that at all and the Anniversary update for me at least was a huge disappointment, I found my system running worse since that update, before then it ran alot better.  I hope when I do a fresh install of the latest Version of 10 on my system on a SSD it will run good, hopes arnt high, but heck might surprise me. 




cdawall said:


> .Wonder if the person behind the keyboard is the best Antivirus option there is...





DRDNA said:


> cd this is the big truth!



And thats EXACTLY why people need a AV and not the POS MS One.


----------



## Dethroy (May 6, 2017)

I really don't like that self-entitled elitist attitude some people tend to have against MS products. Win10 is a perfectly fine OS and - while it isn't without its flaws (which product isn't?!) - it's a better OS than Win7 imho.
I certainly don't understand how all these supposed enthusiasts cling onto software that is no longer supported ...

Besides that, no problems with the creators update thus far.


----------



## Caring1 (May 6, 2017)

Dethroy said:


> I certainly don't understand ......


Admitting you have a problem is the first step to overcoming it.


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 6, 2017)

Dethroy said:


> I really don't like that self-entitled elitist attitude some people tend to have against MS products. Win10 is a perfectly fine OS and - while it isn't without its flaws (which product isn't?!) - it's a better OS than Win7 imho.
> I certainly don't understand how all these supposed enthusiasts cling onto software that is no longer supported ...
> 
> Besides that, no problems with the creators update thus far.



Imo, due to past issues with Microsoft programs and operating systems its become the "default opinion" to not like Microsoft. Now it's so ingrained  into people's  thoughts that it's just easier to continually dislike it or parrot others opinions instead of actually trying it for ones self,and formulating the opinion for yourself (based on fact & experience).  I feel that once a program like Internet explorer for example has been so unpopular for so long that it  becomes easier for people to believe that a newer product from the same company would also be crap, and it requires fewer and fewer examples or instances of it actually performing poorly to become a commonly accepted "fact".  I myself am guilty of this, I wouldn't even give edge a try but once I had ,I actually found that it was pretty damn good. 

 I think the same could be said for operating systems. People had terrible experiences with vista or 8.1, and now all it takes is one person reading that one comment somewhere that is negative ,and it justifies the easier opinion based on past experience & prejudice as opposed to factual current experience with the newer OS. Hell, in many cases a person can just hear of someone having a bad experience , not even directly having it themselves, once, twice, or more removed, & still condemn the product in question, since they have that ingrained predgudice.

 I'm not citing any particular person here, nor am i debating whether it's fact or not, its 100% undeniable truth of the human condition. All I'm saying is that it's always best to try for yourself and formulate  your own opinion. No one should ever let another person do they're thinking for them unless there a child or mentally incapable of making their own decisions. You just have to ask yourself is that you ? Or Are you able to make your own decisions?


----------



## Dethroy (May 6, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> Imo, due to past issues with Microsoft programs and operating systems its become the "default opinion" to not like Microsoft. Now it's so ingrained  into people's  thoughts that it's just easier to continually dislike it or parrot others opinions instead of actually trying it for ones self,and formulating the opinion for yourself (based on fact & experience).  I feel that once a program like Internet explorer for example has been so unpopular for so long that it  becomes easier for people to believe that a newer product from the same company would also be crap, and it requires fewer and fewer examples or instances of it actually performing poorly to become a commonly accepted "fact".  I myself am guilty of this, I wouldn't even give edge a try but once I had ,I actually found that it was pretty damn good.
> 
> I think the same could be said for operating systems. People had terrible experiences with vista or 8.1, and now all it takes is one person reading that one comment somewhere that is negative ,and it justifies the easier opinion based on past experience & prejudice as opposed to factual current experience with the newer OS. Hell, in many cases a person can just hear of someone having a bad experience , not even directly having it themselves, once, twice, or more removed, & still condemn the product in question, since they have that ingrained predgudice.
> 
> I'm not citing any particular person here, nor am i debating whether it's fact or not, its 100% undeniable truth of the human condition. All I'm saying is that it's always best to try for yourself and formulate  your own opinion. No one should ever let another person do they're thinking for them unless there a child or mentally incapable of making their own decisions. You just have to ask yourself is that you ? Or Are you able to make your own decisions?


Perfect analysis. Thanks for the read @jboydgolfer


----------

